# Exposure Time



## avsu (Nov 22, 2016)

Using Tulco emulsion local, what is the proper sun exposure time? thanks


----------



## fiveten (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello,
There seems to be many variables when exposing your screens. Whenever I get a new container of emulsion i perform a screen exposure calculation. I use the Anthem calculator, i posted a link below. There are instruction on how to use it. Good luck.

FREE Screen Printing Exposure Calculator​


----------

